# Is it legal to carry kitchen knife?



## hatarajasa (Jul 10, 2014)

I need your advice doperso I get arrested for carrying in my backpack fairly long kitchen knife?
I started carrying this knife for my safety,because not long ago I was almost beaten without provocation from my side by some stranger on the street in downtown.
It happened 3 or 4 times when wackos wanted to hurt me on the bus ,subway and in coffe bar.From that moment I told my self I need some personall defence, so I chose knife.
Who has another idea for self defence?


----------



## panda (Jul 10, 2014)

mace and metal baton

or just dont shower for a week, people will leave you alone


----------



## labor of love (Jul 10, 2014)

nunchucks are your best bet in those situations.


----------



## panda (Jul 10, 2014)

wearing a yellow jumpsuit will also help


----------



## labor of love (Jul 10, 2014)

Also, Ive seen some nicely padded bicycle helmets that can be worn to serve as a deterrent.


----------



## ecchef (Jul 10, 2014)

A backpack full of cobras maybe?


----------



## jsjs103121 (Jul 10, 2014)

taser gun and pepper spray...


----------



## Lizzardborn (Jul 10, 2014)

Self defense - a good running shoes and keeping oneself fit - if you want to observe the laws.

If you don't - vx gas and a shot of atropine.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## panda (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Matus (Jul 10, 2014)

Find a girlfriend with black belt in karate or judo (though there may be side effects)


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 10, 2014)

I didn't see your location in your post, but 1st choice would be a legally concealed weapon (would depend on the laws in your jurisdiction and your legal history). Knife laws in most locales are very complicated and much discretion is given to the officer on the scene. Also, deploying a large knife from a backpack is a poor strategy in the midst of a violent attack...too many steps involved that can be easily interdicted. MUCH better off with a pocket folder that will unfold as part of the action of drawing it from the pocket. Along these lines:

[video=youtube;e-p4YmUJ4PA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-p4YmUJ4PA[/video]

Good luck.


----------



## Arty (Jul 10, 2014)

If you are in dangerous areas, you should consider a different place to hang out. I would not want to have to use a knife for self defense. You are much too close for comfort.


----------



## zitangy (Jul 10, 2014)

I am of the view that a knife is too short a range weapon and you need to be trained to be able to use it.

Your question.. As a chef.. if it is after or before work it is yr right to be carrying a few. A name card with your title shld clear this up easily. Kitchen knives as a weapon normally falls under the buy and throw away type and not the nice ones. LIke in the movies.. you throw it away!

Nanchuks, batons may be classified as dangerous weapons to be carried around. some falls under the category of lethal weapon(s) adn you can be arrested for having it in public places. My personal favorite is a 28 inch cane which is used in a few martial arts (kali, escrima). AS my legs are getting weaker adn need a cane at times.. a walking stick with the right weight and balance is al excellent weapon that is with you legally. 

I did look into a bull whip to be specially made at 4ft long with a stout handle but didnt go thru with it. YOu may be wondering as to why I consider these weapons adn the reason is the place that I travel to is the eating places and hair saloons do get held by by robbers in the afternoon and early evening. Snatch thieves on motor bikes are quite common.

Finally... anything can be used as a weapon if you know how to use it. using your own weapon that is not normally carried around does open the question of intent.

Be safe.

rgds
d


----------



## daveb (Jul 10, 2014)

An ounce of prevention....


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 10, 2014)

In most locations it is against the law to carry any knife, including kitchen cutlery, with "the intend to go armed." What and when you can carry a knife varies greatly between areas but where I live about any knife is OK as long as you have a legitimate work related reason for needing it. Self-defense would not be considered an acceptable reason.


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 10, 2014)

just walk with a cane or walking stick and know how to use it. In many places like here in NYC a cane is the only legal "weapon" you can carry. what police officer can definitively say you don't need a cane to walk.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 10, 2014)

Am I the only one who feels the op is a little bottish?


----------



## Ruso (Jul 10, 2014)

What Noodle Soup says.
AFAIK in Ontario there is no legal standards on a size of the fixed blade. So technically 350mm Yanagiba is completely legal to carry. However we are back to Noodle Soup's point. If the LEO stops you, you better have a nice story on why you have it. Otherwise I see trouble. 
However, for example, in Russia it used to be illegal to carry anything with the blade longer then 10cm. Not sure how about now days.
And as somebody pointed out, it's a very poor choice for self defense. Pepper Spray will be your best option.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 10, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> Am I the only one who feels the op is a little bottish?



No


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 11, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> Am I the only one who feels the op is a little bottish?



No. But I thought it was benefit of the doubtable.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 11, 2014)

Walking stick with a hammer quality handle:beatinghead:


----------



## Arty (Jul 11, 2014)

What does "bottish" mean?

To the OP, check your local laws. No one here can really answer the question for you, but remember that a large pocket knife is the size of a paring knife. I wouldn't want to have to protect myself with a knife, and there are much better legal ways to accomplish this in the US.

If you have to work in a dangerous area, then carry pepper spray and an ironwood cane....with a brass handle. I prefer to avoid dangerous areas where I think I need to carry weapons.


----------



## Rayuela (Jul 11, 2014)

Bots don't make spelling mistakes. I do think the op is perhaps a little trollish, though.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 11, 2014)

Arty said:


> What does "bottish" mean?



Spambot.


----------

